# Aquatic Life Pics



## LauraMG (Jul 25, 2010)

I just wanted to share some of my favorite aquatic life that I got to see today. I LOVE




LOVE sea life and spent an entire day just hanging around the fishies today!

Fuzzy, but still AWESOME!






Don't remember what exactly this was, but I was in awe of how beautiful it is!






Cuttlefish






Yellow tang, unknown fish, and clown fish in live coral tank






Very friendly rays!






My personal favorite, the lion fish! This fish is the centerpiece of my half sleeve tattoo


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 25, 2010)

Forgot one! Jaws!


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice. Where did you go?


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 25, 2010)

The Oklahoma Aquarium in Jenks, OK. It has one of the most amazing shark tanks!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 25, 2010)

My daughter is begging to go to the aquarium. She wants to pet the rays, there was a commercial on TV showing the stingray touch pool. My kid has a huge collection of stuffed animals, they are mostly aquatic life, she sleeps with the stingray almost every night. :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 25, 2010)

likebugs said:


> My daughter is begging to go to the aquarium. She wants to pet the rays, there was a commercial on TV showing the stingray touch pool. My kid has a huge collection of stuffed animals, they are mostly aquatic life, she sleeps with the stingray almost every night. :lol:


I'm starting to think you and I are cross country soul mates! My son sleeps with a stuffed spotted eagle ray every night!



It's like his blankey! We also have a hammerhead, narwhal, and a green tortoise that we got from the aquarium on different visits. We all got to pet the rays and sand sharks yesterday too. They are so cool. I sat and stared at those large rays, like what I have the picture of, for a good 30 minutes. They're so friendly!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 25, 2010)

:lol: We have so many stuffed creatures that my husband hung a fishnet from the ceiling, to hold them. It came down last year on account of the weight. She only has one teddy bear, :lol: and she says that it is mine. Everything else is sea life, herps, and inverts.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 25, 2010)

How funny! We don't have any bears, but my grandparents love to buy other animals, like bunnies and dogs. I don't have the heart to throw them out, but he doesn't really like them


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 25, 2010)

:lol: 



Laura G said:


> How funny! We don't have any bears, but my grandparents love to buy other animals, like bunnies and dogs. I don't have the heart to throw them out, but he doesn't really like them


Wow, same here, she gives me ownership of the land mammal types. :lol: "Here Mom, you can have this one."


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jul 25, 2010)

How cool! I thought I recognized the Jaws, I'm an Oklahoman too!

I went last summer (shame I haven't been back since then) and took wayyyy too many pics to share here.

Hope you had fun, nice to know another Okie!


----------

